# "Pourquoi devrions-nous nous faire passer pour des chiens ?"



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2004)

Cette nuit, j'entends vers 3 h 55 une rumeur dans notre chambre, un monologue de ma copine qui me réveille doucement. Je suis habitué, elle a été longtemps somnambule, assez fortement, au point d'aller au lycée en chausson à 6 h 00 du mat et maintenant elle se contente de me faire délirer en racontant des trucs de fous ou cohérent aussi parfois.

Cette nuit donc je me souviens à peine de quoi elle parlait (depuis au moins 2 minutes) mais je sais qu'en gros, elle parlait de la condition humaine et de la place de l'homme dans notre société. Elle devait être en plein cours d'E.C.J.S. (éducation civique mais en mieux) et la voilà qui dit à haute et intelligible voix : "Pourquoi devrions-nous nous faire passer pour des chiens ?"  Alors là comme d'habitude je rigole dans mon coin et j'attends la suite   mais la voilà qui réitère sa question et qui ponctue par : "alors personne ?"  Bon bah là je lève le doigt   et ne voulant pas l'embrouiller et ne pas rompre cet éventuel dialogue (j'essaye toujours de dialoguer avec elle dans ses délires mais ça marche pas toujours, c'est pas facile) je trouve rapidement une réponse bâtarde et je dis : "bah pour avoir sa place dans le chenil" (je voulais dire en fait "pour être inclue dans un système, mon exemple précipité n'était pas top) et là, la voilà qui me réponds  :shock: en me disant "ouai... bon... en même temps je rigolais hein"  :mrgreen: Elle dormait vraiment mais ma réponse était pessimiste et elle ne voulait pas prendre cette direction.

Elle se retourne et ronfle...   


Mais en fait peut-être voulait-elle simplement dire, pourquoi essayons-nous de nous faire passer pour des chiens alors que nous sommes plutôt des moutons ou des agneaux.... ou alors peut-être que "chien" n'avait aucune connotation péjorative dans son esprit  :love: 

Enfin un pur moment d'absurde comme j'aime...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

Super copine !


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2004)

BAh ouai je la garde juste pour ça d'ailleurs


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

C'est très simple, il suffit d'upgrader le firmware allons Jptk, ne me dis pas que tu ne sais pas ça ???   
Tu vas sur http://www.copine.fr/support/download/ et tu télécharges la dernière version, tu la redémarre en mode Target (attention à ne pas se tromper de prise   ) et tu choisis "easy install", tu ne devrais plus rencontrer de telles situations.
N'hésites pas si tu as d'autres soucis...


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2004)

Déjà fait la MAJ du firmware qu'est-ce tu crois... ça a rien fait  :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

un coup de Norton Girlfriend Utilities ?


----------



## chagregel (22 Octobre 2004)

ok, je me dis tiens, un sujet de JPTK, je vais me marrer...

..Bah j'ai rien compris!  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> un coup de Norton Girlfriend Utilities ?


 T'es fou!? Ca flanque un bronx pas possible a tous les coup ce truc là. Apres sa copine au JPTK elle va se mettre a gueuler "Error 512" "Error 512" toute la nuit! :affraid:
 C'est vachement moins marrant!


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou!? Ca flanque un bronx pas possible a tous les coup ce truc là. Apres sa copine au JPTK elle va se mettre a gueuler "Error 512" "Error 512" toute la nuit! :affraid:
> C'est vachement moins marrant!



Ah ouais t'as p'têt raison, j'ai un pote qui a essayé il a du la réinstaller complètement, ça lui avait viré toutes les préfs de la salle de bain   je dis pas le bazar... et pis ça met des fichiers cachés dans son sac à main, des %Migrain Error   ... voire même des Menstrual Restart en boucle t'es tout bloqué après     :rateau: 
T'en connais un mieux d'utilitaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Je veux la même à la maison :d


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

il y a des chiens qui ont quand meme la belle vie       :love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais t'as p'têt raison, j'ai un pote qui a essayé il a du la réinstaller complètement, ça lui avait viré toutes les préfs de la salle de bain  je dis pas le bazar... et pis ça met des fichiers cachés dans son sac à main, des %Migrain Error   ... voire même des Menstrual Restart en boucle t'es tout bloqué après     :rateau:
> T'en connais un mieux d'utilitaire ?


 Ben y EuroCard/MasterCard qui parait il marche bien dans sa version Gold mais c'est chéro pour un résultat pas du tout garanti... 

 Bon, si non JPTK, apres avoir mené ma petite enquete sur des sites de hack dont je tairais le nom pour préserver leur anonymat, je crois que j'ai identifié la source de tes problemes...


----------



## dool (22 Octobre 2004)

J'ai honte, je devrais me rebeller...mais ça me fais marrer 
Je suis pas normale :rose: 

Quoiqu'il en soit, JPTC, dis toi que meme si c'est intello, c'est sympa comme reveil au milieu de la nuit  le mien il m'a reveillée en me parlant Allemand => ça fout les boules !!!!  
Pour l'instant il m'a pas grogner dessus mais depuis je dors plus et je le surveille, qu'il m'envoie pas au camp :mouais:


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

Je dors avec mon ... chien ... il est allemand !!!     :hein: 
Maintenant j'ai la trouille !!!


----------



## dool (22 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je dors avec mon ... chien ... il est allemand !!!     :hein:
> Maintenant j'ai la trouille !!!


 je pense que mon protagoniste est moins poilu  (moqueur va   )


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben y EuroCard/MasterCard qui parait il marche bien dans sa version Gold mais c'est chéro pour un résultat pas du tout garanti...
> 
> Bon, si non JPTK, apres avoir mené ma petite enquete sur des sites de hack dont je tairais le nom pour préserver leur anonymat, je crois que j'ai identifié la source de tes problemes...



Pas possible, j'ai pas de borne et j'ai pas la télé, moi je crois que c'était plutôt la Chimay Bleue


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

Pour suivre l'idée de jpmiss, faudrait peut-être voir si les copines émettent pas des ondes nocives ? nan ?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

Mais je ne plaisantais pas, JPTK, t'as une super copine !

moi, c'était des "au secours, ils vont me prendre !"
moi : "c'est sur ! sur de chez sur ! "
elle : "ils sont dix! et ils ont l'air méchants"
moi : "je les vois aussi ! "
elle : "au secours !"

moi : REVEILLE-TOI ! Tu cauchemardes à haute voix et tu va réveiller tout le voisinage !
elle : merde ! quel con, je vais jamais le retrouver, moi, ce rêve idyllique !

J'enjolive un peu, mais le fond est véridique


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

Rassure toi Guyt", t'es pas tout seul : il est arrivé à ma douce de s'exclamer affolée, en plein coeur de la nuit : 

elle - t'as entendu ? y a quelqu'un qui est rentré dans l'appart  :affraid: 
moi - mrrrfff  :sleep: ?
elle - si si, un bruit bizarre  :affraid: 
moi - hein  :affraid: (le coeur à 140 bpm)
elle - (rien   )
moi - mais quoi ? t'as entendu quoi  :affraid:   :sick: (160 bpm)
elle - (rien  :sleep: )
moi - t'es sûre ???     :affraid:   (170)
elle - zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
moi :  assis dans le lit   l'oreille tendue... (180 bpm) vérifier que le chat dort pesamment sur ma cheville gauche de ses huit kilos apaisés...  :sleep: 10... 20 secondes... Rien, pas un bruit, tout est calme (160 bpm)
remoi (à voix moins chuchotée) - mais non, c'est rien, tu as rêvé sans doute    :sleep: (150)
elle - Hein ?  mais heuuu quoi, laisse-moi dormir   !!!
moi - grrmpfgrggrgrrgfpfff...     :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  (130 bpm) 

... et hop, une demi-heure pour retrouver mon calme et me rendormir


----------



## quetzalk (22 Octobre 2004)

J'ai même eu droit à une variante bien plus angoissante : à la fin de notre virée en Ouzbékistan, dans un hotel semi-véreux d'un quartier sans lumière de Tashkent, en pleine nuit   "ils sont rentrés ils ont pris des trucs"   , la phrase-cri qui déchire la nuit du touriste occidental moyen la veille de prendre l'avion du retour, et dans un pays où la police fait au moins autant peur que les voleurs...

Je vous raconte pas la panique le temps de vérifier que la porte était bien fermée, les passeports, billets d'avion et les quelques dollars de secours bien en place...  :rateau:     :mouais: ... pendant qu'elle dormait à poings fermés   ...
Mal dormi ce soir là, mais mal dormi...


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour suivre l'idée de jpmiss, faudrait peut-être voir si les copines émettent pas des ondes nocives ? nan ?


Peut-être même des vibrations nocives !  :hein: 
-------
J'ai même eu droit à une variante bien plus angoissante : à la fin de notre virée en Ouzbékistan...
J'en connais qui ont eu le même truc au Petitboukistan...


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Cette nuit donc je me souviens à peine de quoi elle parlait (depuis au moins 2 minutes) mais je sais qu'en gros, elle parlait de la condition humaine et de la place de l'homme dans notre société. Elle devait être en plein cours d'E.C.J.S. (éducation civique mais en mieux) et la voilà qui dit à haute et intelligible voix : "Pourquoi devrions-nous nous faire passer pour des chiens ?"



Putains d'intellos 

Et si - pour une fois - tu restais premier degré... Elle marquait peut être sa désapprobation pour certaines positions du kama sutra  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même eu droit à une variante bien plus angoissante : à la fin de notre virée en Ouzbékistan, dans un hotel semi-véreux d'un quartier sans lumière de Tashkent, en pleine nuit   "ils sont rentrés ils ont pris des trucs"   , la phrase-cri qui déchire la nuit du touriste occidental moyen la veille de prendre l'avion du retour, et dans un pays où la police fait au moins autant peur que les voleurs...



dans un genre assez similaire un copain et sa copine en Inde:

La copine: y'a quelqu'un qui essaye de rentrer dans la chambre!!  :affraid: 
Le copain: ronzzzz... hein?
La copine: y'a quelqu'un qui essaye de rentrer dans la chambre!!!!!  :affraid: 
Le copain: hum...? ah ben c'est couillu ca!..... ronzzzzz
La copine: :mouais:   
Le copain: ronzzzz, ronzzzzzz, ronzzzzzzzzzz


----------

